# γευστικότατοι χυμοί



## wordtamer (Nov 15, 2013)

...αφού κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί τη διατροφική αξία των χυμών....ιδού κι η απόδειξη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2013)

μπουμ! :)


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Από και βγαίνει και η μπόμπα, το οινοπνευματώδες;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Granum στα λατινικά είναι ο κόκκος. Από αυτόν έχουμε λέξεις όπως γρανάζι, γρανίτης και γρανίτα. Και granatus είναι ο πολύκοκκος. Από το pomum granatum βγήκε το pomegranate των Άγγλων. Οι Γάλλοι, στη διαδρομή, κράτησαν μόνο τη δεύτερη λέξη και την έκαναν grenate και αργότερα grenade. Από εκεί βγήκε η γρεναδίνη και το grenat (αγγλικά garnet, ο γρανάτης) και το χρώμα γκρενά. Αλλά και η χειροβομβίδα με τα πολλά σφαιρίδια που θύμιζε ρόδι και ο γρεναδιέρος (grenadier, ροδιά, αλλά και στρατιώτης εκπαιδευμένος στη χρήση χειροβομβίδων). Και η Γρανάδα άλλωστε πιστεύεται ότι πήρε το όνομά της από τις ροδιές της περιοχής (και στα ισπανικά, granada είναι και το ρόδι και η χειροβομβίδα).



Με την ευκαιρία, το *grenadine* καλό θα είναι να το αποδίδουμε αποκλειστικά σαν *γρεναδίνη*, και όχι σαν *χυμό ροδιού*, μια και η σχέση με το ρόδι φαίνεται να είναι πια μόνο ετυμολογική.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grenadine


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2013)

Στα μπαρ πάντως έτσι το λένε (από ό,τι μου 'χουν πει, εγώ δε συχνάζω σε τέτοια μέρη του σατανά :inno:)


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Ο χυμός ροδιού είναι πρόσφατο φρούτο, εμφανίστηκε από τότε που εφαρμόστηκε η μαζική καλλιέργεια ροδιά, μιλάμε δηλαδή για δεκαετία το πολύ. 
Η γρεναδίνη είναι γνωστή από παλιά και δεν είναι χυμός ροδιού, είναι σιρόπι από χυμό ροδιού.


----------

